# Eberspacher Deluxe Control Panel Temperature Display



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Autocruise Starblazer with Eber Combitronic Deluxe (the digital display model)

When the display was toggled from 'Combitronic Screen' to the 'Mode Screen' it used to display, not only the desired temperature setting, but also the 'actual' room temperature. This was displayed on the left of the screen.

Now, it no longer shows the 'actual' room temperature, only the desired temp. ( as well as the other 'Mode' info. ).

Anyone else with this Deluxe display? What does yours show? The operating guides that I have seen don't mention this actual temp. display but I (and Angela ) know we had it ........ she used to get confused between about which was which.

Supplementary question: do any of you know how to get into 'Engineers Menu'? Pressing the 'spanner' button does nothing

Harvey


----------

